# Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün :-(



## Keendary (23. September 2018)

*Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *

Hallo Leute, ich stehe immernoch unter Schock, also ich schlafen ging habe ich meinen PC ausgemacht, als die UV-Lichter auswsren habe ich nochmal den Pc genau angeschaut und DAS entdeckt(siehe Bild).

Mein klares Wasser ist einfach GRÜN. Ca 6-8 Monate da drinn. Wieso? Was ist hier los? Helft mir 

Ich verwende Ekwb Cryofuel Premix Clear und Aquatuning Protect UV Blue/Clear (links unten)


EK-CryoFuel Clear Premix 900 mL  – EK Webshop

Aquatuning AT-Protect-UV blue/clear Konzentrat 50ml | Farbzusaetze | Wasserzusaetze | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Switzerland


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## v3nom (23. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfäebt sich grün *

Evtl. ist das nur der Schlauch? Warum Leute UV im Rechner verbauen ist mir auch nicht klar... da altert der Kunststoff doch sicherlich.


----------



## LastManStanding (23. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe, meine WasserkÃ¼hlungsflÃ¼ssigkeit verfÃ¤ebt sich grÃ¼n *

Klares Flüssigkeit ok, aber ich hoffe du hast jetzt kein Reines Leitungswasser ohne Zusätze drin? Auch Destiliertes Wasser ist da nicht von ausgeschlossen.
Die schläuche sind so wie ich das jetzt verstehe normalerweise auch Transparent. Selbst mit UV licht hättest du aber eine Verfärbung erkannt wenn es zuvor transparent war.

Edit:Hab nicht gecheckt das du die Verwendete Flüssigkeit schon im 1 Post genannt hast^^ sorry


----------



## Keendary (23. September 2018)

Das Wasser ist auch im Ausgleichsbehälter grün, wenn such nicht ganz so trüb.

Ich wusste nicht das UV dem Kunststoff was macht bin ja auch nicht der einzige...

Nein ist dieses Wasser drinn: EK-CryoFuel Clear Premix 900 mL  – EK Webshop


----------



## SpatteL (23. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe, meine WasserkÃ¼hlungsflÃ¼ssigkeit verfÃ¤ebt sich grÃ¼n *

Ist da überhaupt Wasser im AGB? Sieht aus als wäre da nur eine kleine Pfütze drin.
Durchaus möglich, das es "nur" die Schläuche sind.
UV Zusätze sind aber gerne Mal dafür bekannt Probleme zu machen.

Am besten Wasser und Schläuche tauschen und dann nur eine einfache Flüssigkeit nehmen.

Btw der Kreislauf sieht ganz schön wild aus...


----------



## LastManStanding (23. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe, meine WasserkÃ¼hlungsflÃ¼ssigkeit verfÃ¤ebt sich grÃ¼n *

Ich Würde die Flüssigkeit einmal tauschen und Spühlen. Dabei auch die Schläuche auf Verfärbung prüfen auch die Kühlkörper sofern möglich, denn normalerweise kenne ich Grün nur von Kupfer Oxidation
Schläuche eventuel tauschen vielleicht sogar Hard Tubes


----------



## Keendary (23. September 2018)

Hallo SpatteL, wie du richtig bemerkt hast ist im AGB nur ne Pfütze drinn(ist auch grün, wenn auch nicht ganz so trüb wie im Schlauch), der Grund dafür ist das der Deckel vom AGB klemmt und so das nachfüllen verhindert.

Wenn ich die Schläuche austausche und kein UV-Zeugs mehr reinkippe passiert das nicht wieder? Weil sonst würde ich auf Hardtubes wechseln.

So wie es im moment ist, ist das gefährlich für meinen PC? Weil wenn nicht würde ich am liebsten noch 1-2 Monate warten da mir gerade das Geld fehlt. Falls es gefährlich ist mach ich es natürlich sofort.

Hallo LastManStanding, ich denke das ich den Wasserblock der Graka nicht öfnnen kann, kann ich irgendwie sonst rausfinden ob da Kupfer im Wasser drinn ist?


----------



## wuselsurfer (23. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe, meine WasserkÃ¼hlungsflÃ¼ssigkeit verfÃ¤ebt sich grÃ¼n *

Und die Lüfter des Wasserkühlers blasen warme Innenluft durch den Kühler?


----------



## NatokWa (23. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe, meine WasserkÃ¼hlungsflÃ¼ssigkeit verfÃ¤ebt sich grÃ¼n *

Eine Flüssigkeit die gleichzeitig "Biologisches Wachstum" verhindern soll und dabei Biologisch abbaubar ist ?!? Das soll wohl ein Scherz sein ... Achja : Dafür das sie Farblos und "Clear" ist wird TROTZDEM die "hohe Farbwirkung" durch die hohe Konzentration an FarbPIGMENTEN beworben ... Pigmente = Feststoff = Hat absolut nichts in einem QaKü Kreislauf zu suchen das NICHT nur kurz für Showzwecke aufgebaut ist .

Was für Schläuche sind verbaut ? Die sehen mir verdächstig nach PE-Baumarktschlauch mit hohem Weichmacheranteil aus . PE steht NICHT auf der Liste der Materialien mit dneen sich das Zeug was du verwendest verträgt und baumarktschlauch ist ohnehin nicht zu empfehlen . Die Weichmacher lösen sich mit der Zeit im Kreislauf und bringe  nur probleme von Sedimenten bis hin zu schleimigen Überzügen . 

Noch dazu haben auch schon andere erwähnt : UV-Farben bringen ebenfalls nur schwierigkeiten und sollten nicht wingesetzt werden , schon garnicht mit anderen Zusätzen zusammen die evtl. auch noch Wechselwirken .

Gleich auf Hardtubes wechseln muss nicht sein , du kannst auch Semiharte Schläuche kaufen wie es sie zu Hauf gibt (sogar gefärbt bis hin zu UV-Aktiv) welche KEINE Weichmacher enthalten oder es wie ich machen und reinen Teflon-Schlauch (PTFE) verwenden . Da passiert garnix mehr , solange man nicht bei den zusätzen mist baut .....
Dazu hast du noch eine


----------



## Keendary (23. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe, meine WasserkÃ¼hlungsflÃ¼ssigkeit verfÃ¤ebt sich grÃ¼n *

Hallo, es sind PVC-Schläuche extra für Wasserkühlungen.

EK-DuraClear und Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF (links unten)

Also sind die Schläuche Schuld und das UV-Konzentrat?

Das heisst wenn ich die Schläuche und das drecks UV-Zeugs in die Tonne kippe sollte das nicht mehr passierrn?

Habe noch einige Reserve vom gepostetem Alphacoolschlauch, den also nicht verwenden?

Könnt ihr mir ein Produktlink posten zu einem besseren Schlauch..?

Danke

EK-DuraClear 9,5/12,7mm 3M RETAIL  – EK Webshop
Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 13/10 (3/8"ID) - Klar | Schlaeuche | Schlaeuche | Shop | Alphacool - the cooling company


----------



## SpatteL (23. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe, meine WasserkÃ¼hlungsflÃ¼ssigkeit verfÃ¤ebt sich grÃ¼n *

So lange du keine Temperaturprobleme hast, besteht kein akuter Handlungsbedarf, würde es aber nicht zu lange hinaus zögern.
Die Situation wird nicht besser und das Wasser im AGB wir von alleine nicht mehr, eher weniger und dann saugt die Pumpe Luft an und es wird laut.

Mayhems Ultra Clear soll ganz gut sein, wenn es durchsichtig sein soll.
Ansonsten Norprene, EPDM, ZMT.

Würde aber empfehlen auch die Kühler zu öffnen und ggf zu reinigen.
Ich bezweifle, das man den GPU-Kühler nicht öffnen kann.

In dem Zusammenhang auch gleich mal die Schlauchführung vereinfachen.
Es ist nicht nötig einen Radiator zwischen 2 Komponenten zu haben.
Einfach auf möglichst kurzen Wegen von einer zur nächsten Komponente.

Achja, bei so einem dünnen Radi, ich denke es ist einer mit 30mm, bringt Push/Pull so gut wie nix.


----------



## claster17 (23. September 2018)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *

Hat zwar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, aber betreibst du deinen RAM im SingleChannel?


----------



## GrueneMelone (23. September 2018)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *



claster17 schrieb:


> Hat zwar nichts mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun, aber betreibst du deinen RAM im SingleChannel?



Das wollte ich auch noch schreiben. Umbedingt mal im Handbuch nachlesen wie man den RAM vernünftig verwendet für Dualchannelmodus. So glaube ich definitiv nicht!


----------



## Keendary (23. September 2018)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *

Danke für eure Antworten.

Dann werd ich das alles bald mal machen, Wasser raus, neue Schläuche aus den genannten Materialien, probiere auch die Kühler zu öffnen.

Die Ram kann ich nicht im Dualchannel anstecken da dann der erste Pull-Lüfter des oberen 420er Radi nicht mehr hinpasst oder sich der Ram-Riegel biegt, betreibe ihn so schon mit einem 140er zuwenig sonst könnte ich gar keine Ram mehr anstecken.

Ich dachte mir der Verlust der Ramleistung ohne Dualchannel ist weniger schlimm als wenn ich noch 2en 140er Lüfter wegnehmen muss und so noch mehr Kühlleistung verliere.

https://imageshack.com/i/pl3fg01wj


----------



## SpatteL (24. September 2018)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *

Wenn oben auch ein 30mm Radi drin ist und oben drauf schon 2 Lüfter sind, kannst du den unten weg lassen, bringt nicht viel.


----------



## Keendary (24. September 2018)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *

Der obere Radiator ist ein 45mm.

Ich habe mich dazu entschieden etwas Geld aus der Sparschwein das für die rtx 2080 ti reserviert ist zu nehmen.

Kaufe mir ein neues Gehäuse und statte es mit Boroliskatglasrohren aus.

Danke euch für eure Hilfe.


----------



## SpatteL (24. September 2018)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *

Auch bei 45mm macht Push/Pull noch nicht wirklich Sinn.

Boroliskatglasrohre sehen sicher geil aus, schwebt mir auch vor, wenn ich mich mal dazu durch ringe, mein System neu zu machen.
Bedenke aber, das du die Röhren nur begrenzt bearbeiten kannst. 
Im Prinzip beschränkten sich die Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten für den Ottonormal User auf das kürzen, mit Diamant-Trennscheibe am Dremel(Atemschutz nicht vergessen!!).
Selber biegen ist da nicht. Da muss man mit den fertigen 90° Bögen(inkl. kürzen) oder mit Winkelverbindern arbeiten.


----------



## NatokWa (25. September 2018)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *

Mutig , gleich von Weichschlauch auf Borosilikat , was so ziemlich die Königsklasse ist .... 

Nach meinen exkapaden mit ebenfalls recht störischen (weil nicht biegbarem) Teflonschlauch und dem wissen wie viele Winkel ich deswegen im System verbaut habe , würde ICH in meinem System niemals auf die Idee kommen gleich Hartglas der obersten Güte zu nehmen das keinerlei Fehler im Aufbau verzeiht weil Fehler potenziele Undichtigkeiten sind welche das Sys zerschießen können ....

Hart-PVC oder eben die schon genannten Noprene oder Teflon-Schläuche zu verwenden würde nicht nur das Risiko senken , es würde auch den neukauf von Fittings etc. unnötig machen , nur Winkel (90° u.ä.) bräuchtest du evtl. neu . Außerdem sind solche unflexiblem Plastikschläuche eine gute Übung (bzw. ein ausblick) für/auf "echte" Hardtubes .


----------



## Keendary (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *

Wär dieser Schlauch in Ordnung?

Tygon E3603 Schlauch 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear | Schlaeuche | Schlaeuche | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Switzerland


----------



## GMJ (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *

Es wurden doch schon Schläuche empfohlen...

Wenn klar: mayhems ultra clear oder Primo LRT
Schwarze (Weichmacher frei): EK ZMT, wc epdm oder tygon norprene


----------



## IICARUS (24. Februar 2019)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *



Keendary schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> 
> Dann werd ich das alles bald mal machen, Wasser raus, neue Schläuche aus den genannten Materialien, probiere auch die Kühler zu öffnen.
> 
> ...


Für Dual Channel musst du normal nochmals in der Bedienungsanleitung schauen, aber meistens muss dazu Slot 2+4 verwendet werden und das würde bei dir soweit ich es richtig sehen kann gehen. Denn nur der erste Slot wird etwas verdeckt, aber da musst du gar nicht dran.


----------



## Keendary (1. März 2019)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *



IICARUS schrieb:


> Für Dual Channel musst du normal nochmals in der Bedienungsanleitung schauen, aber meistens muss dazu Slot 2+4 verwendet werden und das würde bei dir soweit ich es richtig sehen kann gehen. Denn nur der erste Slot wird etwas verdeckt, aber da musst du gar nicht dran.



Stimmt, k. A was ich nir da überlegt hab. 

Egal, hab nun ja ein Corsair Obsidian 1000D da ist Platzmangel kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Richu006 (1. März 2019)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *

mal noch eine andere Frage? 
Du schreibst die Flüssigkeit sei jetzt etwa 6-8 Monate in Betrieb... hat sich das Wasser und die Schläuche den erst jetzt nach dieser Zeit grün verfärbt? oder ist das schon länger so?
Und hast du denn bis jetzt noch nie in deinen Rechner geschaut?
Ich meine du verwendest UV aktive Kühlflüssigkeit, und schaust nicht einmal in den Rechner? (macht ja total sinn)

Weil... ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Wasser schon relativ lange so grün ist... und dann könnten es noch Rückstände aus den Radiatoren gewesen sein.
Ich hatte das nämlich vor etwa 3 Jahren bei meiner ersten Wakü! Ich dachte ich weis es besser als alle anderen und, meinte ich könne mir das spülen von neuen Radiatoren sparen!
Und wurde dann eines besseren belernt, nach ca 3 Wochen sah mein Wasser genau so grün aus wie jetzt deines!


----------



## NarmenCebel (3. März 2019)

*AW: Meine Wasserkühlungsflüssigkeit verfärbt sich grün *

eyo hab zwar kein grünes Wasser sondern lilafarben jedoch grünen Glibber welcher sich, meines Erachtens durch eine chemische Reaktion, bedingt durch den heißen Sommer letzten Jahres innerhalb von wenigen Tagen gebildet hat. Nachdem meine Hydor Pumpe schon den Geist aufgegeben hat, war es nun an der Zeit den Watercool IV vom Schmodder zu befreien. Bis jetzt wurde nur mit hochwertigen Taschentüchern grob vom Dreck befreit um dann mit verdünntem Spüli ein paar Waschgänge durchzuführen. Der nächste Anlauf soll mit ausgetauschter Pumpe, Ausgleichsbehälter und PUR anstatt von UV-PVC-Schläuchen gestartet werden. Sicherheitshalber kommt dieses mal ein Wasserfilter mit in den Kreislauf weil ich nicht ausschließen kann, inwiefern das Phobya ZuperZero Plus-Gemisch Verursacher der Verschmutzung war.  Der MORA2 steht schon seit einiger Zeit mit Spüli befüllt in der Ecke und wird ab und an mal geschüttelt, bis kein Schmutz mehr im Sieb hängen bleibt.


----------

